# Mystery Snail mystery illness (?)



## ShockDC (Sep 30, 2008)

I had an outbreak of ich in my guppy tank, so I moved my snails into a 1 gallon tank with a new mother who had just given birth. She had been placed in the ich medicine for about two minutes by my little daughter, who threw the fizzy tablet in her bowl (where she had given birth) instead of the tank. She seemed weak and I thought she might need some rest before being put back in general population and so I put her in a one gallon tank, that I had placed the snails in, in anticipation of putting the medication in the 10 gallon tank. 

The new mom died in the night, and all my three snails took turns eating off of her. I was heartbroken by her death, as her fry had been born with egg sacks still attached, and took her out as soon as I found her, but my snails have not been the same. They have been secreting slime copiously for almost two weeks now. I have not put them back into the large tank yet for fear they are sick. I do water changes every day, 100% most of the time to get rid of the slimey stuff but it keeps coming back. 

My question is, have I killed my guys (yes, they still eat but they don't move too much), or will they recover? Is this something anyone else has seen, and it's possible that the eating of the guppy was just coincidential. If so, what is it and what is the cause? I have looked all over the internet but to no avail for this specific symptom.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know, buy some clatrate calcium might cheer them up.

Visit applesnail.net to learn more!

Good luck


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry if I didn't understand the first part correctly, but were the snails exposed to the ich medicine? If they were directly exposed, the copper or malachite green found in most ich medicine would be the culprit, and I'd be surpised if theyre even alive. They may have been indirectly exposed to harmful substances as well, through eating the guppy that may have retained some of them. I know for humans, eating fish treated with malachite green can have harmful side affects.


----------

